# Virgin Radio UK & iTunes



## eBoy (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey all,

Did you know that Virgin Radio UK has iTunes as an option for playing online? All you need to do is select your internet connection online, and it will play in your iTunes.
Enjoy...
eBoy


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had it on there for a solid 8 months now...love that station


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

I believe that all you have to do is click on the Radio section of iTunes and you can find those stations there


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Interesting! Not sure I understand the technology: the station doesn't appear on the radio list; once you install it it appears as a 'continuous song. 

Anyone knows how to identify other stations that use the same setup?


----------

